# Should I be worried about this? (Poste italiane)



## GaaraPrime (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

Bought a Cubic Ninja off Ebay.it. €10 for CN and €13 for Registered Airmail to India. The seller had a very good rating and shipped it immediately once payment was done via PayPal. I got the tracking number, but it has been showing this for the past 9 days now...










> *Dettaglio*
> 
> 
> In lavorazione presso il centro postale di MILANO CSI in data 10-MAR-2015
> ...


 


> *Google Translate*
> *Detail*
> 
> 
> ...


 

The status hasn't changed in such a long while.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm too lazy to Google translate, though I'm sure I get the gist of it just fine since there is basically just received, in transit, and delivered as far as tracking goes on that picture. Did you get a shipping day estimate? It is international shipping and is going decently far from Italy to India, so you may want to give it upwards of 10 to 12 business days before it arrives. Especially if your item gets held up in customs, or just simply moves slower once reaching your country and transferring to your local postal service.

Edit: As well, it is fairly standard for tracking not to be too in depth for international packages just about everywhere as far as I know, so I wouldn't be too worried if you aren't given the heads up that your package left Italy.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 19, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm too lazy to Google translate, though I'm sure I get the gist of it just fine since there is basically just received, in transit, and delivered as far as tracking goes on that picture. Did you get a shipping day estimate? It is international shipping and is going decently far from Italy to India, so you may want to give it upwards of 10 to 12 business days before it arrives. Especially if your item gets held up in customs, or just simply moves slower once reaching your country and transferring to your local postal service.


 
Well, I knew it would take a long while (probably 2 to 4 weeks) since it's coming from local Italian Post, but at least I expected the tracking status to get updated to its current whereabouts.  It's been 7 to 8 working days since the last update.

I am also tracking a shipment that's coming in from Singapore via Singpost (local post), and I know for sure it will take 2 to 4 weeks to reach, but at least it's showing it's current status (tracking update) on their website.

Am just worried that my package has been there in "MILANO CSI" for the past 9 days now.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 19, 2015)

Please repost in English so we can help you. It's not difficult.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Please repost in English so we can help you. It's not difficult.


It's also really not at all difficult to understand. Contextually, it is really, really hard to guess at this wrong, even without even a lick of knowledge regarding the Italian language.


ravihpa said:


> Well, I knew it would take a long while (probably 2 to 4 weeks) since it's coming from local Italian Post, but at least I expected the tracking status to get updated to its current whereabouts. It's been 7 to 8 working days since the last update.
> 
> I am also tracking a shipment that's coming in from Singapore via Singpost (local post), and I know for sure it will take 2 to 4 weeks to reach, but at least it's showing it's current status (tracking update) on their website.
> 
> Am just worried that my package has been there in "MILANO CSI" for the past 9 days now.


Unfortunately, tracking standards do differ from country to country. I mean, even ordering from Canada here, their tracking is ridiculous expensive and doesn't even apply to the most common packages sent. So although I got a tracking number for my OoT from them, it's worthless and never updated. If your game doesn't show up in a month, that's when I would be worried. Before that though, you can easily just assume that the tracking is crap and mostly for show rather than actual tracking.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 19, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Please repost in English so we can help you. It's not difficult.


 
I have updated the post with Google Translate.  The English version of Poste italiane website does not offer tracking page.


----------

